# what dog food do you use, and why?



## johnniePug (Mar 4, 2010)

Hello all, I just joined the forum.

Please tell me your favorite dog food and why you like it.

The price, its all natural, dogs on an all raw diet, anything.

I'll start: I like Newman's Own Organic, there are no chemical fertilizers, no antibiotics, no steroids, no chemical additives, no artificial preservatives, no wheat or corn.


----------



## ioreks_mom (Oct 1, 2008)

I am currently feeding Orijen Regional Red to my GSD cross and Orijen 6 Fish to my Samoyed. I am changing them back to raw on Saturday. 

I chose the Orijen flavours because they are chicken free and I was worried that my Samoyed is allergic to chicken. But, after more then 2 months completely chicken free he is still scratching. So, back to raw we go. 

I like raw because it is the only thing that my Samoyed can eat without getting loose stools ALL the time. He is currently having milkshake consistency stools  I also like that the bones keep their teeth nice and sparkly. Brom's teeth are still sparkly now since he is only 8 months old but Iorek's teeth are AWFUL after eating kibble for a little more than 2 months, and he is only 2 years old! Bad genes, I guess!

Also, raw is cheaper for me to feed than the Orijen. I pay about $90 for a 30 lb bag that lasts not quite 3 weeks. I can get chicken for $1.23/lb and I found a butcher that sells a 1/2 a pig cut and wrapped for $140!


----------



## Jordan S (Nov 21, 2009)

I feed CORE, a grain-free line by Wellness. Chocolate does amazingly well on this food. Even better than on the holistic (but still grain heavy) foods like natural balance and canidae.


----------



## Michiyo-Fir (Jul 25, 2009)

I feed Orijen between the 6 Fish and the Adult formulas. Switch with every bag.

It has a lot of meat and no grains with added salmon meal or fish meal for omegas.

No preservatives, no corn, no chemicals, no fillers.

Gives Nia lots of energy, a very shiny coat, nice firm stool.

It costs me about $21-23 Canadian for a 5.5 lb bag.


----------



## FaithFurMom09 (Oct 24, 2009)

(hold your pitch forks)....
PuppyChow but only because its literally all Faith can eat and im not about to switch her.
Hope however can eat any but i just havent ventured into buying 2 different brands. If i HAD to choose: Costco brand OR Chicken Soup 

I have even made them homemade food, but Faith couldnt tolerate it.


----------



## Jessieanne (Feb 8, 2009)

I feed Natures Variety Instinct Duck its all natural grain free...I love it he has finally stopped his scratching as much...and poops much less...I also add salmon oil which helps alot with his itching and coat is beautiful already and its only been 2 weeks!


----------



## StellaLucyDesi (Jun 19, 2008)

I feed the following:

Nature's Variety Instinct Duck dry
Wellness CORE (RF and Ocean) dry
Canine Caviar dry
Orijen Sr. dry

A variety of canned foods - NV Instinct, CORE, Canine Caviar, Merrick, EVO, Dogswell, etc.

Primal and Nature's Variety raw medallions

They do very well on these foods! Poop once or twice a day, beautiful coats, good energy, just healthy all around.


----------



## Cracker (May 25, 2009)

I feed Cracker Wellness. She is a high energy and highly exercised dog and needs the good quality calories and nutrients. I started out on Purina back in the day and she needed 6=7 cups a day of it (she's 65 lbs) which was ridiculous and the amount of poop! Yikes!
On Wellness she eats 2-3 cups a day has two to three good poops a day and maintains her weight well. So it turns out less expensive than it was to feed the cheaper food. One 30 lb bag is about 50 dollars.


----------



## brandiw (Jan 20, 2010)

I feed two of my dogs Taste of the Wild. I like it because it is grain free, very moderately priced and I can get it locally (no Petsmart or Petco around here!). I think it costs $25 for a 15lb bag. 

My other dog has food allergies and so right now she gets Solid Gold Holistique Blend. I'm actually not sure that I like this food. It is a low protein food, which I don't like, and I don't like feeding fish based foods long term as dogs can form an allergy to it. I will be switching her after this bag is out to Blue Basics. They are limited ingredient diets for food allergy sufferers and they seem to have better ingredients than the Solid Gold food does. The solid gold costs about $54 for a 30 lb bag. I'm not sure what the Blue Basics costs.


----------



## trmiv (Feb 26, 2010)

Taste of the Wild currently. But I'm transitioning to Innova due to the ethoxyquin thing with TOTW. I'd love to stick with grain free but the other grain free products are too expensive for me to feed to two big dogs, since we also have a senior little dog eating canned and a cat eating canned.


----------



## tonisaysss (Jan 18, 2010)

FaithFurMom09 said:


> (hold your pitch forks)....
> PuppyChow but only because its literally all Faith can eat and im not about to switch her.
> Hope however can eat any but i just havent ventured into buying 2 different brands. If i HAD to choose: Costco brand OR Chicken Soup
> 
> I have even made them homemade food, but Faith couldnt tolerate it.


it's all she'll eat because it's saturated with sugar just like kibbles and bits. why would a dog eat anything else?

i'd suggest weening her off it asap.


----------



## Tankstar (Dec 30, 2006)

tonisaysss said:


> it's all she'll eat because it's saturated with sugar just like kibbles and bits. why would a dog eat anything else?
> 
> i'd suggest weening her off it asap.


She wont hear it. she has tried to swicth lasted a few days. dog was sick, becuase she didnt give her time to adjust to it...


----------



## lucidity (Nov 10, 2009)

Currently, Orijen Puppy. I love grain free because it's the only type of food that doesn't give Cadence horribly soft stool. Other brands that I've tried and liked are EVO Red Meat and Blue Wilderness. Wellness/TOTW is next on my rotation list.

I also supplement with Nature's Variety beef or lamb medallions. Cadence does the BEST on premade raw (great, tiny stool, no bad breath, etc.), but it's too expensive for me to be feeding 100% of the time, and making my own raw food is out of the question.


----------



## kcathey (Mar 2, 2010)

I feed a variety. When I use kibble, it's Orijen Sr simply because it's a bit lower in fat than the other Orijens. Sometimes Honest Kitchen Force. More frequently I feed nearly-raw lean beef, buffalo, turkey, chicken, chicken or turkey gizzards, eggs, or sardines with brown rice or quinoa, with some veggie mash added in. I don't feed pork. I share a bit of cottage cheese or low-fat yogurt with him when I'm having some. I don't do raw poultry bones. If I'm eating strawberries, blueberries, apple, cantelope, or most any fruit or berry, he earns bites. He begs shamelessly for steamed broccoli and cauliflower. (Other handlers at agility class laughed at using those veggies as rewards in class until they saw how emphatically he worked for them...)

I try to hold him right around 500 cal a day. So far this week, he has averaged 45% of his calories from protein, 25% from carb (mostly the brown rice this week), and 28% from fat. I'd just as soon leave out the rice, but it seems to suit his system well so I leave it in.

A canned oyster or two provides zinc (14 mg zinc per 15 grams of canned oyster - the day's requirement by itself!). Brown rice gives good magnesium, egg shell powder gives calcium, a bit of beef liver occasionally (but not too much as beef liver is high copper and schnauzers can tend toward copper toxicosis.) 1 fish oil cap a day along with a Vitamin E cap. I cook 1 & 1/2 cups brown rice with 6 cups of water and empty two Nature's Way kelp caps to the cooking water to get some iodine into his diet - 1/12 of that recipe gives him 86 cal, 33 mg of magnesium (122 mg req per day), and 67 mcg of iodine (183 mcg req per day). I cook it, form it into 12 equal sized "rice cakes" of about 90 grams each while it's warm, and freeze the cakes to use over the next week or so.

He gets 1/2 of a B-50 Complex vitamin tablet every few days, L-Glutamine each day as he's recovering from a case of colitis a few months back, and occasional Slippery Elm and/or Pro-Pectalin if the... ehem... output situation, shall we say, calls for them. He also gets an occasional Nature's Way No-Iron green-food multi-vitamin if the vitamin intake is running a little behind over a period of several days.

Maybe I'm a little compulsive about monitoring and balancing his diet, but it's become habit. The boy will eat just about anything. Except pretzels. Go figure.


----------



## FaithFurMom09 (Oct 24, 2009)

tonisaysss said:


> it's all she'll eat because it's saturated with sugar just like kibbles and bits. why would a dog eat anything else?
> 
> i'd suggest weening her off it asap.





Tankstar said:


> She wont hear it. she has tried to swicth lasted a few days. dog was sick, becuase she didnt give her time to adjust to it...


she is 11mo old, i have tried many foods. I know youre suppose to give more than a few days to adjust. I go through the same thing each time I switch- she starts with the runs and has puked as well + more. Home made food wasnt that bad on her, but some stuff bothered her just the same as other dog foods (i stopped though for other reasons). I am listening and have listened. Im not thrilled shes on such a corn filled food but right now She is not having any issues (poop, stomach, shedding, energy). I dont have a Costco near me so the brand is out and I just havent made the switch to Chicken Soup though I should and probably soon.

Thanks for the concerns though.


----------



## tonisaysss (Jan 18, 2010)

FaithFurMom09 said:


> she is 11mo old, i have tried many foods. I know youre suppose to give more than a few days to adjust. I go through the same thing each time I switch- she starts with the runs and has puked as well + more. Home made food wasnt that bad on her, but some stuff bothered her just the same as other dog foods (i stopped though for other reasons). I am listening and have listened. Im not thrilled shes on such a corn filled food but right now She is not having any issues (poop, stomach, shedding, energy). I dont have a Costco near me so the brand is out and I just havent made the switch to Chicken Soup though I should and probably soon.
> 
> Thanks for the concerns though.


you're supposed to wean a dog on to a new food for a few weeks, not days. it takes time, little by little. soft stool is very common when switching foods as well.

but okay, good luck.


----------



## BobSD (Feb 1, 2008)

I strongly feel nothing can compare to a raw, real food diet, can you imagine your self eating pills or tablets all your life and washing it down with water!

The food I decided upon is www.sojos.com it is complete and I add the raw chickem, turkey, beef etc. I do not have to add the chicken bones because they do supplements for calcium etc. You can read about it and see all the ingredients. They also have a "complete", which you do not have to add anything, I use both. 

I started my dogs the male 9, and the female 7 nine months ago and the tumors that were growing on my poor male have shrink, and both dogs at first lost a little weight but now look like show dogs, very well proportioned, and activity level like they were only one year old, maybe this is a bad thing because they want to play all day, never get tired, until its bed time! lolo 

I know this is not true raw, but it is easy and all the calculations are done for you, and I have a very strong feeling they will live a longer life and more enjoyable then if I left them on brown or colored pellets, waffers, etc.

Funny story, I told my wife to buy some beef for the dogs, and she comes home with two t-bone steaks, , I said no, in the future buy like bottom round stew meat not a New York strip. But the dogs got the T-bone!


----------



## dogtrainer1507 (Jan 27, 2010)

I use Lifes Abundance. I like it first off for freshness reasons. It's delivered to my doorstep and because of that is guarenteed to be no older then 6 weeks, made with fresh whole ingredients and formulated by a holistic vet that I can speak to personally if I need to. All my animals do great on it especially my allergy furkid, this has been the only food she has no reaction to. I absolutely love it and recommend it any time I can.


----------



## Juniper's mom (Jun 13, 2009)

We're feeding Kirkland, the Costco house brand. It's a pretty astounding value at $25 for a bag that lasts months. I'm impressed by the company's quality too. Other foods we have tried: Science Diet (what they gave us at the shelter), Eukanuba lamb and rice, Merrick, Solid Gold.


----------



## InkedMarie (Mar 11, 2009)

Orijen adult for breakfast, The Honest Kitchen, Embark & Keen, for dinner.
Someone said to take weeks to switch foods, not days. I've always done switches in 5-7 days. Does anyone take weeks to switch?


----------



## PetersGirl (Feb 8, 2010)

Does anyone feed their dog just one brand of kibble? Seems like you all have these crazy blends, feeding them different kinds for dinner and breakfast, etc. Sounds like they have better diets than me! 

What food, out of the multiple kinds you rotate, would you pick if you could only have one? We are needing ideas for a new pup that we will be bringing home in May. He is a Golden Retreiver


----------



## Michiyo-Fir (Jul 25, 2009)

PetersGirl said:


> Does anyone feed their dog just one brand of kibble? Seems like you all have these crazy blends, feeding them different kinds for dinner and breakfast, etc. Sounds like they have better diets than me!
> 
> What food, out of the multiple kinds you rotate, would you pick if you could only have one? We are needing ideas for a new pup that we will be bringing home in May. He is a Golden Retreiver


I only feed one brand of food, Orijen. But I do rotate in between the flavors. Either of the Orijen flavors would do fine if I had to keep feeding one forever.


----------



## PetersGirl (Feb 8, 2010)

Would Blue Buffalo be acceptable? We dont have any place around here that sells Orijen


----------



## dogtrainer1507 (Jan 27, 2010)

I only feed Lifes Abundance and I love it my dogs and cats do amazing on it. And it's an all stages of life food so you can feed it throughout their life. The website I get it from is thebetterdogfood.com if you are interested in checking it out


----------



## SFdoglovr (Feb 17, 2010)

For our pug/beagle mix: 1/2 Keen honest kitchen and 1/2 kibble in the morning, and kibble at night w/ added protein like canned wild salmon, or yogurt. We were having a hard time with kibble, but wanted to keep it in his diet as we travel often and dog boarding places won't feed anything but dry kibble. The honest kitchen has been wonderful, especially for anal gland issues (sorry, gross!). We rotate between Pinnacle duck and Organix dry foods, which have been working out very well.


----------



## InkedMarie (Mar 11, 2009)

PetersGirl said:


> Does anyone feed their dog just one brand of kibble? Seems like you all have these crazy blends, feeding them different kinds for dinner and breakfast, etc. Sounds like they have better diets than me!
> 
> What food, out of the multiple kinds you rotate, would you pick if you could only have one? We are needing ideas for a new pup that we will be bringing home in May. He is a Golden Retreiver


I used to feed just one and if i fed just one kibble now, it'd be Orijen. My dogs love The Honest Kitchen but it's too cost prohibitive to feed only that so they get the best of both worlds. My dogs do probably eat better than me!
I'm not a golden expert but I think I've read they can have issues with corn..hopefully a golden owner will pipe in.


----------



## theyogachick (Aug 2, 2009)

PetersGirl said:


> Would Blue Buffalo be acceptable? We dont have any place around here that sells Orijen


I feed Gizmo Blue Buffalo Lamb and Rice. He loves it and he is excited about eating. I tried to switch him to another brand (DVP Duck and Potato) and we saw a decrease in coat vitality, energy, etc., so back to Blue we went. He has been on others as well, but I always go back to Blue. I feel it is a good dry kibble. I add warm water to it and he loves it.

I like that it is holistic, no corn, wheat or soy, and meat is the number one ingredient. They also have treats that Gizmo loves (the latest are banana and yogurt...I can see huge chunks of banana in them!)



InkedMarie said:


> Someone said to take weeks to switch foods, not days. I've always done switches in 5-7 days. Does anyone take weeks to switch?


For me, it depends. When I switched to DVP (lower protein), I took 7 days, but when I switched to Blue (both times), I took 14 days (richer food, wanted to be super careful).

Good luck on your food quest. Remember this--each dog is different, so what works for ours may not work for yours. I know others whose dogs can't tolerate the richness of Blue, so you will have to watch and see. Give your pup time to adjust to any food that you choose.


----------



## ruckusluvr (Sep 20, 2009)

i think it is important to rotate brands of dog foods. I think that they would get different things from each bag and possibly be healthier because of that.

Blue buffalo is too costly for what you get. it is a bag of grain.
Life's Abundance lies about freshness. i am pretty sure they do. But i dont have anything to back this up. AND it is WAY to costly for what you get. looking at the ingredients it is not that great of a food. you can do lots better for waaaay less.

Right now my dogs are eating TOTW, but I think we will be switching to Wellness because TOTW is a really good food, but they do not eat less of it like with other premium foods. and my dogs can only eat the salmon TOTW and eating the same dog food bag after bag is not good for your dog.

When I switch dog foods I take 3 weeks.
you dog will have soft stool when you start your food change! give some canned pumpkin and take things slowly rather than feed a HORRIBLE dog food and blame it on the fact that your dog cannot handle other foods. thats impossible. you are not giving it enough time, not doing it right, or do not know what to expect, whats normal and whats not. Kudos to you for wanting to try chicken soup.


----------



## ruckusluvr (Sep 20, 2009)

theyogachick said:


> I feed Gizmo Blue Buffalo Lamb and Rice. He loves it and he is excited about eating. I tried to switch him to another brand (DVP Duck and Potato) and we saw a decrease in coat vitality, energy, etc., so back to Blue we went. He has been on others as well, but I always go back to Blue. I feel it is a good dry kibble. I add warm water to it and he loves it.
> 
> I like that it is holistic, no corn, wheat or soy, and meat is the number one ingredient. They also have treats that Gizmo loves (the latest are banana and yogurt...I can see huge chunks of banana in them!)
> 
> ...


meat is actually not the number one ingredient. meat in the food is inclusive of water content. so when it is cooked the meat will actually become the third of fourth ingredient. 
your pups did bad on DVP food because meat is not even the first ingredient. i dont see how any dog does good on that food


----------



## theyogachick (Aug 2, 2009)

ruckusluvr said:


> Blue buffalo is too costly for what you get. it is a bag of grain.


I am curious about this...what do you mean a bag of grain? When I look at the ingredients on the food I am using, I see lamb (ingredient one), oatmeal (ingredient two), barley (ingredient three) and rice (ingredient five). Everything else is veggie...Is there something I am missing? 

Regardless, Gizmo does well on it. I choose it because it has zero trace of chicken (no chicken fat, by-products, etc.) and we believe he has a chicken sensitivity...

I am not trying to get off topic--just trying to see if I am missing something...


----------



## theyogachick (Aug 2, 2009)

ruckusluvr said:


> your pups did bad on DVP food because meat is not even the first ingredient. i dont see how any dog does good on that food


I agree. I was so unhappy with it. I tried it for a while, but is was so bad and so evident that Gizmo was not doing well. I was surprised considering all the reviews I read. And for the price, I didn't feel I was getting what I paid for. But, each dog is different...

Also interesting about the meat thing...I hadn't thought of that before.


----------



## StellaLucyDesi (Jun 19, 2008)

If I had to pick just one food, it would be either Orijen Sr. or Wellness CORE Reduced Fat. These are my favorite foods for them!


----------



## ruckusluvr (Sep 20, 2009)

theyogachick said:


> I am curious about this...what do you mean a bag of grain? When I look at the ingredients on the food I am using, I see lamb (ingredient one), oatmeal (ingredient two), barley (ingredient three) and rice (ingredient five). Everything else is veggie...Is there something I am missing?
> 
> Regardless, Gizmo does well on it. I choose it because it has zero trace of chicken (no chicken fat, by-products, etc.) and we believe he has a chicken sensitivity...
> 
> I am not trying to get off topic--just trying to see if I am missing something...


sorry! its a bag of stuff other than meat 
since the meat in inclusive of water content and is actually the third or fourth ingredient.


----------



## iim7v7im7 (Feb 1, 2010)

I am not married to a brand, but look for divergent, good quality animal protein sources as a basis for selection. I also try to look for products with distribution in my area. This is the basis of my rotation schedule.

An example of this would be _Orijen Adult_ is chicken, turkey and herring meals, _Orijen 6 Fish_ is salmon and herring meals, _Instinct Rabbit Meal_ is rabbit and salmon meals and _EVO Red Meat_ is primarily lamb meal.

This provides a poultry, salmon, rabbit and lamb rotation diet. You do need to stay abreast of the caloric differences between your foods through. They vary greatly.


----------



## dogtrainer1507 (Jan 27, 2010)

Life's Abundance lies about freshness. i am pretty sure they do. But i dont have anything to back this up. AND it is WAY to costly for what you get. looking at the ingredients it is not that great of a food. you can do lots better for waaaay less.


Before you make a statement like this try a little education first like speaking directly to the formulater. That's what I did. If you want I can give you the number. I know it's so hard to beleive that a holistic vet might actually care about the freshness and quality of the food she feeds her own animals. That is a statement based on what was heard from others and opinion not actually finding out if it is true or not. It'd called research. And cost wise I spend 74.00 with shipping for a 40 lb bag of Lifes Abundance it lasts me 8 weeks so 40.00 a month is expensive?


----------



## LazyGRanch713 (Jul 22, 2009)

iim7v7im7 said:


> I am not married to a brand, but look for divergent, good quality animal protein sources as a basis for selection. I also try to look for products with distribution in my area. This is the basis of my rotation schedule.
> 
> An example of this would be _Orijen Adult_ is chicken, turkey and herring meals, _Orijen 6 Fish_ is salmon and herring meals, _Instinct Rabbit Meal_ is rabbit and salmon meals and _EVO Red Meat_ is primarily lamb meal.
> 
> This provides a poultry, salmon, rabbit and lamb rotation diet. You do need to stay abreast of the caloric differences between your foods through. They vary greatly.


I am on the same page as you  My dogs have switched foods before, only because the store was out *and* I was out at home. Auz does well on TOTW, Diamond, and Royal Canin. I can't afford Royal Canin, so we stick with Diamond and TOTW. The papillons eat Merricks grain free line, or TOTW if I run out of the merrick (I steal a cup or so from Auz's bag for them). 
Auz was extremely food sensitive, and one bite of something he wasn't "used" to having would cause explosive diarrhea. Since I've been giving him enzymes, I can switch foods on him and it doesn't seem to bother him at all. It's almost like the more I mix it up, the better he gets about handling new food. The papillons seem to do fine with anything. 
My dogs don't eat better than I do. We _all_ eat a decent diet for meals, and sneak junk food for snacks


----------



## ruckusluvr (Sep 20, 2009)

dogtrainer1507 said:


> Life's Abundance lies about freshness. i am pretty sure they do. But i dont have anything to back this up. AND it is WAY to costly for what you get. looking at the ingredients it is not that great of a food. you can do lots better for waaaay less.
> 
> 
> Before you make a statement like this try a little education first like speaking directly to the formulater. That's what I did. If you want I can give you the number. I know it's so hard to beleive that a holistic vet might actually care about the freshness and quality of the food she feeds her own animals. That is a statement based on what was heard from others and opinion not actually finding out if it is true or not. It'd called research. And cost wise I spend 74.00 with shipping for a 40 lb bag of Lifes Abundance it lasts me 8 weeks so 40.00 a month is expensive?


expensive for what you get! not enough meat, and some bad fillers.
just look at the first 5 ingredients
Chicken Meal, Ground Brown Rice, Oat Groats, Chicken Fat (Preserved with Mixed Tocopherols, a natural source of Vitamin E), Dried Beet Pulp

a good dog food would be like:
Chicken, Chicken meal AND then some grains. and no beet pulp.

but not its not a horrible food, but for the price!

ps. formulators lie, and holistic vets can too if it is in their interest. where's the proof that they do ship so fresh to you? know what I mean. I assume people in the dog food biz lie until you can be proven other wise. anyone would want you to think their food is fresher and better than another brands. its about competition and making money.


----------



## dogtrainer1507 (Jan 27, 2010)

Say what you want I HAVE done a lot of research into this food and used countless other brands people list here this food does wonders for my animals and I would trust a formulatar that's a holistic vet before I trusted someone who hasn't really researched the food. Bert pulp by the way is for fiber not a filler and is needed with a kibble. And just about any studies that have been done were on horses and any used in a dogfood would be in way smaller amounts anyway. My point don't dis or dismiss a food that has worked for countless amounts of people. The poster asked if anyone stuck to a certain food I answered.


----------



## LiftBig315 (Jan 9, 2010)

ruckusluvr said:


> a good dog food would be like:
> Chicken, Chicken meal AND then some grains. and no beet pulp.
> 
> .


then i guess blue buffalo is a good food?

Deboned Chicken, Chicken Meal, Whole Ground Brown Rice, Whole Ground Barley, Oatmeal, Chicken Fat (naturally preserved with Mixed Tocopherols)

These are the first ingredients in the puppy formula, that's what drew me to the brand. I wasn't too worried about price, just wanted a good food for Moose that I didn't have to order online or travel to get.


----------



## ruckusluvr (Sep 20, 2009)

LiftBig315 said:


> then i guess blue buffalo is a good food?
> 
> Deboned Chicken, Chicken Meal, Whole Ground Brown Rice, Whole Ground Barley, Oatmeal, Chicken Fat (naturally preserved with Mixed Tocopherols)
> 
> These are the first ingredients in the puppy formula, that's what drew me to the brand. I wasn't too worried about price, just wanted a good food for Moose that I didn't have to order online or travel to get.


oh neat! 
last time I looked at Blue it was missing the chicken meal!
it was just a meat, and then your grains. I am glad they added some meat! I just looked online and saw for myself! YAY for blue


----------



## dogtrainer1507 (Jan 27, 2010)

I'm sure a lot do lie but coming from a vet with numerous books on nutrition who has been on countless tv shows bc pet nutrition is what she strictly deals with. I have no problem trusting her. And they do studies that are not done in house on their freshness quality. Like I said I can give you her number you can ask her yourself then at least your info would be crediable. I won't make statements unless I've done my reasearch first and if someone asks I say why I use that food, no matter what food it is high protein or protein and grains it comes down ho what works for each dog. If I haven't used a product I'm not gonna even bother giving sn opinion because I don't know or haven't seen my animal on it. I just think if your gonna question ingredients and freshness then you should at least have tried the food or talked to the person that personally oversees the methods and quality of ingredients and she does, she is very passionate about animals and if she thinks your pet wouldn't do good on her food she will tell you. If she was gonna lie or whatever why wouldn't she just tell everyone they would do great on her food. Just do she could make money?but she doesn't do that. Maybe you should talk to her yourself.


----------



## SFdoglovr (Feb 17, 2010)

PetersGirl said:


> Does anyone feed their dog just one brand of kibble? Seems like you all have these crazy blends, feeding them different kinds for dinner and breakfast, etc. Sounds like they have better diets than me!
> 
> What food, out of the multiple kinds you rotate, would you pick if you could only have one? We are needing ideas for a new pup that we will be bringing home in May. He is a Golden Retreiver



I guess I didn't answer this post properly before, as I also feed multiple foods on a daily basis. If I were to feed only one kind of kibble, I think I would choose Castor & Pollux Organix. It has no fillers, both whole chicken and chicken meal as the first ingredients, the the rest are good grains and vegetables: Organic Chicken, Chicken Meal, Organic Brown Rice, Organic Peas, Organic Millet, Organic Oats, Salmon Meal....etc. Just real, edible food. We are big on organic local food, and its nice to be able to give the same to our dog  26% protein and 14% fat are working out well for our energetic 30 lb. dog.


----------



## PandaBear (Sep 6, 2009)

I feed my 6 month old bichon frise Orijen 6 fish formula mainly because it is grain free and many people had great results on it. Also For me Orijen is cheaper than Wellness which I used to feed. Wellness costed me 20 $ for 6lb bag but i have to feed him 2 cups and he would not eat wellness without canned food which is extra 20$. Orijen 5.5lb bag costs me 15$ and I dont have to add anything to it. And I only have to feed 1 cup.


----------

